# TechniSat DiGYBOXX HD C+



## rockcity (4. August 2012)

moin,

mein vater will sich den reciver "TechniSat DiGYBOXX HD C+" zulegen 

nun meine frage, wenn er das ding normal anschließt und da das ding einen usb port hat.
kann er dann ne externe festplatte mit filmen anschließen und via reciver menü filme von der externen abspielen?

unser fernseher hat leider kein usb port, daher die frage

hier die daten:

[font="Arial, Tahoma, sans-serif"][font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Mit dem TechniSat Digyboxx HD C+ bietet TechniSat einen HDTV-fähigen DigitalSat-Receiver mit erstklassigem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Mit umfangreichen Multimedia-Fähigkeiten, integrierter CI+ Schnittstelle sowie zahlreichen digitalen Zusatzdiensten bietet der TechniSat Digyboxx HD C+ maximale Funktionsbreite und besten Benutzerkomfort.[/font][/font]

[font="Arial, Tahoma, sans-serif"][font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Diese Receiver hat Kartenleser Seca-Mediaguard und Conax.[/font][/font]

[font="Arial, Tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Arial, Tahoma, sans-serif"][font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Anschlüsse:[/font][/font]


[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]1 HDMI (out)[/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]1 USB 2.0[/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]1 Common Interface Plus (CI+)[/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]1 Smartcard-Leser[/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]1 Audio-Ausgang digital elektrisch [/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]1 Audio-Ausgang analog [/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]1 SCART [/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]1 Ethernet 10/100 (RJ-45)[/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]1 F-Buchse [/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]1 Anschluss für externen Infrarot-Empfänger[/font]
[font="Arial, Tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Arial, Tahoma, sans-serif"][font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Entschlüsselungssysteme / Common Interface:[/font][/font]


[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Seca-Mediaguard[/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Conax[/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]CI+   [/font]
[font="Arial, Tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Arial, Tahoma, sans-serif"][font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Sonstige Features:[/font][/font]


[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Programmspeicher Gesamt: 4000[/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Regionalprogramm Auswahl[/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Teletext  [/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Teletextuntertitel [/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Sleeptimer[/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Wecktimer[/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]OSD-Sprachen: Englisch, Französisch, Spanisch, Italienisch, Türkisch, Portugiesisch, Russisch, Griechisch, Polnisch, Tschechisch, Ungarisch, Niederländisch, Schwedisch[/font]
[font="Arial, Tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Arial, Tahoma, sans-serif"][font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Leistung / Energiewerte:[/font][/font]


[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Standby-LED < 0.5 W[/font]
[font="Arial, Tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Arial, Tahoma, sans-serif"][font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Unterstützte Formate & Codecs:[/font][/font]


[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Audio-Formate: MP3, MP2[/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Bild-Formate: JPEG[/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Video-Codecs: MPEG-2[/font]
[font="tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Video-Formate: TS, TS4, VOB[/font]


----------



## Knallfix (5. August 2012)

Hm, über das Modell findet man praktisch gar nichts im Netz? 
Also mal ausgehend von meinem Technisat, nur die Filme, die über den Receiver aufgenommen wurden.
Andere Filme von einer HD über den Receiver abspielen geht nicht.


----------



## Mondenkynd (14. August 2012)

Generell kann dies gehen, wenn die Filme im Codec MPEG-2 sind, bei anderen Formaten sieht es dann eher schlecht aus. Wobei die Frage ist, ob der USB-Anschluss dafür freigegeben ist, das ist nicht bei allen Receivern der Fall.


----------



## Magogan (14. August 2012)

Warum schließt du den PC nicht an den Fernseher an, wenn du Filme gucken willst?

Mein Receiver hat übrigens auch einen USB-Anschluss, der ebenfalls nicht freigegeben ist ...


----------

